# Lil Gogo & her pups



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Lil Gogo had her pups earlier today, in the afternoon. I was able to peek inside the house and see a bit of the birth. Even the gross parts, lol. She had 12 pups but one was born dead, we think, as when I picked him up he was cold, not breathing, and appeared physically deformed. The other 11, though, are healthy and filled with milk at the moment!

Here is her nest after we removed the house:









The pile of pups:









Gogo & her pups:









I spotted a guy that didn't have dark eyes, though I think hes the only in the bunch (same as Mable's litter).


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I've always got questions! About nesting. . . Gogo is adding to her nest. Shes made it a lot bigger and covered her pups. It just looks like a big pile of paper towel bits and bedding. Is that normal/good? I don't want her to be unintentionally smothering her pups or something.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

very normal, she's keeping them warm and hidden


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks.

One of the pups died today, must've been stepped on because he looked crushed. I had planned to keep him but I guess things just don't work out sometimes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> One of the pups died today, must've been stepped on because he looked crushed. I had planned to keep him but I guess things just don't work out sometimes.


Mom's step on babies all the time...dont' worry about that. The most they will get is a scratch. Do you have a hidey-house in there? Could it have been bumped on top of him pinning/crushing. Or did he look deflated more than crushed. He may have had something seriously wrong internally, and he wasn't digesting food, or all sorts of things.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

No, there isn't a hidey-house. He did look a little deflated on his right side though his head looked a bit crushed. I was just hoping that once I hit the one-week mark that they wouldn't really be in danger of dying but I guess he was that lucky to get this far if he was sick. Probably better he went now than later.

Heres some new pics of the bunch:


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Some quick pics of a few of these guys:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























I'm still rather worried though. I'm not sure how many will make as while some seemed to be improving, they still look wrinkly & thin.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You can try supplementing the babies with KMR (kitten milk replacement).


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I may try to do that. I'll have to buy some as soon as I can and try to give these guys a bit of a pick-me-up and hopefully they'll turn around.


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

How cute! They all look adorable :3


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! They're a lot bigger now and I'm not as worried about them as I once was. They're playful and active and thats a good sign I imagine. I've been bad about updating :-[


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> Thanks! They're a lot bigger now and I'm not as worried about them as I once was. They're playful and active and thats a good sign I imagine. I've been bad about updating :-[


You have 3 litters on the go, its very understandable!!


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! ;D

Now that all the big babies are in their new big cage together they're starting to mix in and I'm having a hard time figuring who is who haha.


----------

